

First iPad Video Review - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/04/first-ipad-video-review/
OK, Apple has done it again. The entire tech and Web communities are talking about the iPad.  There is no doubt that it is an exciting product, and with its astounding pre order numbers, it is most definitely a game-changer, even Hollywood is in on it. Check out this guest appearance by the iPad on one of TV’s hottest shows, Modern Family.
======
ugh
Direct link: <http://vimeo.com/10595371> (without the useless bla)

The PCMag review is quite good. That’s the way video reviews should be done.
It’s also without surprises.

~~~
dpritchett
This review was so good that I was able to watch it with the sound off and yet
it left me with no additional questions.

The reviewer flipped through most of the out of the box functionality of the
iPad in real time with decent editing and no flashy graphics or bulleted
lists.

Thanks, PCMag!

------
benofsky
TBH I, like most techy-people was not excited about the iPad at launch.
However, the more I see about it, the more excited I get.

Although it is a simple device, I think it is becoming quite obvious that the
apps are going to make this device (unlike the iPhone which _was_
groundbreaking before the apps), I think the small amount of extra screen real
estate you get with the iPad is going to make a huge difference.

I think there is also just something overtly natural about not having an
intermediary device to interact with it like a mouse. Just my thoughts...

~~~
frou_dh
I wouldn't call it a small amount of extra screen real estate, it has more
than 5x the number of pixels that the iPhone has.

Heh heh. That would make for a funny "multi-tasking" experience. Four
original-sized iPhone app tiled beside each other.

~~~
benofsky
Good point! :-)

------
cmelbye
Is Apple already shipping iPads? I've seen a lot of people on Twitter talking
about apps, and I have no idea how they're using them.

------
emanuer
Could someone please tell me how this device possibly can be an success once
people figure out that they cant watch free online porn with it? A statistic I
just made up proves that 37.8% of all internet activity is devoted to
consumption of nudity for recreational purposes. (non-recreational is only
12.2%)

~~~
Hates_
I suppose it'll work much like BBC iPlayer or whatnot with streaming H.264 to
the device (If that's even how it works, I am not knowledgeable on the
subject). Many porn sites claim to have iPhone versions, not that I know
anything about that or have ever tried,

~~~
frou_dh
I'd love it if the live BBC channel streams would also supply a Flash
alternative. Though I'm not too hopeful as they seem to be a lesser-known
sideshow at the moment.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/watchlive/>

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/watchlive/>

